# Kind of funny



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## dmmj (Dec 16, 2009)

Actually i think that i love you slice should be smaller.


----------



## Isa (Dec 16, 2009)

lol Very funny Jordan, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 16, 2009)

Funny lol, but I can tell my ***** cat loves me!
He loves me that much that when I accidently dropped my advent calandar chocolate... he ate it!

xxx


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahaha, absolutely right on! Even my cats are chuckling.


----------

